# Cat is in Labor



## Banrion (Mar 12, 2009)

Shes trying to "nest" underneath my dresser. Is it ok to move her to another location?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:wink: Yes. Try to find a place where she cannot move them out of your access. When I was a kid, our cat had kittens in the linen closet in a box of towels/sheets my Mother made for her. The only other litter of kittens I've had or been around was many (MANY) years later in 2004 when Shadow birthed her litter in my master bathroom. I did try to let the door open so she could have access to the bedroom and exercise, but she tried to move her litter under the King size bed, and I couldn't let her keep her babies under there and on my carpet, so I had to contain her in the bathroom and allow her supervised access to my bedroom to stretch her legs.

IMO, I feel it is important to keep pets who may need medical help or visible for observation easily accessible.
Best of luck to you and your kitty!
heidi


----------



## serenitylove (Mar 27, 2009)

Banrion said:


> Shes trying to "nest" underneath my dresser. Is it ok to move her to another location?



once she showing signs of labour confine her to a box or room you want her to birth in make sure it somewhere quiet, our last litter came unexpectedly and she had them in the lounge but moved them herself when they were 2wks old to a quiet spot under a bed they prefer to be out of the way


----------

